# Help ! Ios 13.5 et des applications qui refusent de se connecter via 4G



## exo07 (28 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, je viens de mettre à jour mon iphone 7 vers IOs 13.5 et près de 50% de mes applications refusent de se connecter à interent via 4 G. Ca marche en wifi mais en 4 G, elles ne se connectent pas.
listing des applis :
Flipboard
igeneration
mac4ever
orange business
digiposte
ma banque (credit agricole)
my canal
Accuwether
Même la connexion à l'apple store via 4G est impossible

Bref je suis vraiment deg d'avoir cette maj alors que sous ios12.4.1 tout fonctionnait bien. Je me retrouve avec un iphone qui ne marchent qu'avec les applis apple en 4G.

Pour info, j'ai même fait une restauration , puis réinstallé ma sauvegarde, sans succès.
J'ai appelé le centre apple pour de l'aide, mais le conseiller m'a dit ne rien pouvoir faire pour moi car ce sont des applis de developpeur tiers
Need Help


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Mai 2020)

Dans les réglages  "données cellulaires", est-ce toujours activé (en haut et pour tes applis) ?


----------



## RubenF (28 Mai 2020)

Je pense que tu devrais tenter de faire une sauvegarde manuelle, restaurer en nouvel iPhone et retenter de réinjecter tes données au fur et à mesure. Si tu as restauré et que tu as le même soucis avec la sauvegarde. Ca viens de la sauvegarde.


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, 
Voilà un article à lire : https://www.01net.com/actualites/ap...ller-des-dizaines-d-applications-1920812.html
Donc voilà, pas d'affolement


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2020)

Il va falloir tester toutes les applications alors !


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mai 2020)

Tout tester perso je l'ai pas fait, je vois au fur et à mesure....


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Tout tester perso je l'ai pas fait, je vois au fur et à mesure....


Je pense faire comme toi


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mai 2020)

Oh oui pas envie de me prendre la tête


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mai 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Donc voilà, pas d'affolement


Disons que si c'est un bug de la 13.5, c'est quand même un bug sérieux


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Disons que si c'est un bug de la 13.5, c'est quand même un bug sérieux


Oui apparemment : https://www.phonandroid.com/ios-13-5-un-bug-provoque-des-mises-a-jour-en-boucle.html


----------



## exo07 (28 Mai 2020)

bon et bien la manip de desinstaller reinstaller ne marche pas
je viens de reinitialiser les parametres reseaux et pas mieux aussi

en gros j'ai desormais un ipod qui telephone


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mai 2020)

J'ai trouvé ça si ça peut aider :
Cupertino a mené son enquête sur ce bug et a décidé de confier les résultats de son investigation au site américain _TechCrunch_. Selon les développeurs de la firme à la pomme, la cause de tous les tracas est un dysfonctionnement au niveau du _Partage familial_. Cette fonction permet - pour rappel - de partager du contenu en provenance d'iTunes, d'App Store et même des abonnements entre 5 personnes d'un même foyer ou d'une même famille, tout en imposant des restrictions d'accès aux enfants par exemple.
Cupertino travaille donc à remettre de l'ordre dans ses bases pour que ses clients n'aient pas à télécharger à nouveau les applis qui refusent de se lancer. Ou que les alertes de mises à jour cessent. Les correctifs devraient être déployés rapidement et sans avoir à injecter une nouvelle mise à jour d'iOS dans les tuyaux. Une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## exo07 (28 Mai 2020)

Bon apparement j'ai pas eu le choix. 
Nouvelle restauration complète et installation comme un nouvel iphone, donc, sans récupération de sauvegarde. 
Puis en réinstallant une à une les appli, la connexion via 4G marche à nouveau. Mais du coup j'ai perdu tous mes liens et code d'identification de mes appli pro. 
Merci apple pour cette mise à jour bien foireuse. La prochaine fois je m'abstiendrai


----------

